# best folding bike?



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

My co-worker is in the market for a folding bike. Originally, she was looking to spend 
<$200, but came to her senses upon reading some of the Amazon user reviews. Told her I'd check with my imaginary bike friends for recommendations. She might be willing to spend $600 tops. Suggestions?


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

Wish I could find something for that price- my LBS sells Bromptons, which look really nice, but they cost twice that much


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

My LBS sells Dahons in that price range. I haven't ridden one yet, but did fold it on the sales floor (it is a quick & easy foldup). I've considered getting one as the DC Metro system allows folders any time of the day but bans regular bikes from rush hours (which seem to be expanding lately).


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Looks like she'll go with a Dahon. They're popular for a reason- affordable yet durable. Will be funny seeing her trying to fold one up in the showroom!

Oddly enough, the LBS next to the train station doesn't even carry folding bikes. I thought for certain they'd have 'em. Maybe it's too suburban an area.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

She also might want to check out citzenbikes.com Look nearly identical to many of the Dahon and are less $.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Swift Folder would be my choice (beyond the stated budget, though): 

http://hpm.catoregon.org/?page_id=214

or (a bit cheaper)

http://www.xootr.com/folding-bicycle.html


----------



## dualpivot (Oct 25, 2009)

www.downtube.com


----------

